# Thumping through speakers when putting windows 10 to sleep



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

I just got an evo 8 audio interface and after installing all the software and updating the firmware, i now have a problem when putting windows 10 to sleep or waking it up, I get three loud thumps through the speakers. Does anyone know what is causing this and how I can stop it doing it?
Thanks 😊


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 5, 2021)

Does the same thing happen when you shut Windows down completely? Or just when putting it to sleep?


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 5, 2021)

Is your USB port being turned off for the audio interface when sleep mode activates?


----------



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Is your USB port being turned off for the audio interface when sleep mode activates?


How would I find that out?


----------



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Is your USB port being turned off for the audio interface when sleep





AcousTech said:


> Does the same thing happen when you shut Windows down completely? Or just when putting it to sleep?


Either


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 5, 2021)

So, it sounds like the USB port is being turned off when the system goes to sleep - just like it does when you power it down. Here’s what you can do:

a. Click on start button.

b. In the search box type devmgmt.msc and then press enter.

c. Navigate down to *Universal Serial Bus controllers.

d. *On each USB Root Hub item, right-click and choose *Properties.

e. *Click on the *Power Management* tab and un-check the box for *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save* power.

Now, for step d. I would NOT actually do that for all root hubs. I would only do it for the one that your interface is connected to, so you may need to find which hub your interface chains up to. Also, you might see if you can do step e., but only for the the device itself, rather than the whole hub. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> So, it sounds like the USB port is being turned off when the system goes to sleep - just like it does when you power it down. Here’s what you can do:
> 
> a. Click on start button.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I appreciate it. I'll give it a try tonight.


So unfortunately, that didn't work.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 5, 2021)

This may be a little more helpful. In my case I'm on Windows 11, and the interface I'm using on this machine is a PreSonus Studio 26c, but neither of those matter as concerns your situation. They are just examples. A couple things to note that I didn't mention before:

When you run devmgmt.msc(Device Management), one thing that may help is to change the mode to view Devices by Connection:





Then, see if you can find your interface. If it's a USB interface it will look something like this:





You can't actually change the power settings of a device; you need to change it for the hub the device is connected to - which is in light blue above. So right click the hub, and choose Properties:






Then, once you have the Properties dialog open, you'll want to find the highlighted box below, and uncheck it:





Does that help at all, or did you already get that far before and it didn't help? In other words, you've already unchecked the box and you're still getting the popping sound?

If you are still getting the popping sound, the next thing worth trying would be disabling “USB Selective Suspend” as per this:








How to disable Windows 10's 'USB selective suspend' setting


When a USB device is not working correctly with your Windows 10 PC, you can try disabling the "USB selective suspend" feature to fix the problem. Here's how.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> This may be a little more helpful. In my case I'm on Windows 11, and the interface I'm using on this machine is a PreSonus Studio 26c, but neither of those matter as concerns your situation. They are just examples. A couple things to note that I didn't mention before:
> 
> When you run devmgmt.msc(Device Management), one thing that may help is to change the mode to view Devices by Connection:
> 
> ...


I did what you suggested but to no avail. I'll try disabling "USB selective suspend" and let you know.
I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

This suck's, so that didn't work either


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 6, 2021)

You don't have your audio interface plugged into your monitors USB do you?


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> You don't have your audio interface plugged into your monitors USB do you?


Not sure what you mean. I have my monitors TRS output plugged into my interface which is then plugged into my laptop.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

I think he means is the USB interface plugged into a USB port on a monitor(not audio output - a display monitor/screen). From your screenshot I don't think you do.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 6, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Not sure what you mean. I have my monitors TRS output plugged into my interface which is then plugged into my laptop.



As Acous mentioned, I mean your monitor (Screen) not monitor speakers  - The reason being, if the computer goes in sleep mode and the screen goes on standby it will likely power off the USB ports. If the audio interface is plugged into one of the screen ports, that would be why.

Popping speakers is usually happens because the interface has turned off or disconnected from the PC. It's the exact same thing that happens if you turn the monitor speakers on first, before turning on your PC and audio interface, it causes the speakers to pop a couple times.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> As Acous mentioned, I mean your monitor (Screen) not monitor speakers  - The reason being, if the computer goes in sleep mode and the screen goes on standby it will likely power off the USB ports. If the audio interface is plugged into one of the screen ports, that would be why.
> 
> Popping speakers is usually happens because the interface has turned off or disconnected from the PC. It's the exact same thing that happens if you turn the monitor speakers on first, before turning on your PC and audio interface, it causes the speakers to pop a couple times.


Gotcha, this only started when I bought my new interface. I didn't have this problem with my M audio (just lots of other problems with non updated drivers for about 5 years) 
I updated all the drivers and firmware for the new EVO 8 but didn't contact them yet as I usually get great help here in the forum. Maybe its time to drop them a line?


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 6, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Gotcha, this only started when I bought my new interface. I didn't have this problem with my M audio (just lots of other problems with non updated drivers for about 5 years)
> I updated all the drivers and firmware for the new EVO 8 but didn't contact them yet as I usually get great help here in the forum. Maybe its time to drop them a line?



Before you do, did the interface come with a Power brick? Some interfaces, although can be powered by USB, also require a power brick to provide phantom power. Having a power brick plugged in means; if USB port fails to provide power to the interface, or disconnects (for what ever reason) the interface wont get turned off. As the power brick will keep the interface powered, preventing the pop. 

Had a similar issue for the old ID14 gen 1 interface. Cured by plugging in the power brick. The ID14 Mk2 doesn't have this problem as the USB-C provides all the power, so long as the USB port doesn't turn off.

The work around for your issue, would be to turn the speakers off before putting the computer to sleep. As speaker pops can cause damage, espshially to tweeters. In general, speakers should always be turned on last (after powering up the computer) and turned of first (before powering down the computer).


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

Hmmm. Appears to be bus-powered:








EVO 8 Audio Interface - Make great recordings effortless


EVO 8 is a 4in / 4out interface. Capture your audio and start recording directly to your computer with EVO 8’s intuitive feature set.



evo.audio





However, there is this note:
Four channels simultaneously requires a USB-C to C connection. USB-A to C will provide up to two channels.

Which brings up an interesting question. That interface has a USB-C connection:





Are you connecting it directly to a USB-C port on your PC? Or are you connecting it with a USB-A to USB-C cable? Looks like USB-C will supply more power, so if you have a USB-C port available on your PC you might want to try that instead. And if you do change the port you are connecting with, you would need to follow those steps mentioned previously again.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> Hmmm. Appears to be bus-powered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your research, I only have one usb c port available on my Lenovo P50 which my Samsung T5 is connected to. I do have EVO 8 connected to the permanent on, USB 3 port so maybe that is the problem?
I will look to see if there is a dual adapter available as I need that other port anyway.

Thanks so much for all your researching.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

I don’t think using a USB-A, 3.0 port(which usually has a blue colored connector) is your issue. That additional power you would get via USB-C is technically only required for the 2nd two ports to be able to be supplied with 48v phantom power. That isn’t the issue you’re having. You’re having speaker popping because the power to the interface is likely cutting out. I’d imagine that when it happens any lights on the interface probably also go dark, too, correct?

Now, at this point we might be getting down to PC hardware drivers more than Windows configuration. Do you have all the most current drivers & firmware for your P50 already installed? For example, the BIOS just had an update come out November 30th:




__





laptops and netbooks :: thinkpad p series laptops :: thinkpad p50 - Lenovo Support US







pcsupport.lenovo.com





I’m not sure if Lenovo has something that will check all of those versions for you, but if so I would run that tool and make sure all the drivers & firmware are current. Maybe something called “Lenovo Vantage” or “Lenovo Diagnostic”?

As an example you want to make sure you’re running the current Chipset drivers(these are the drivers for the USB bus, ports, etc.):




__





laptops and netbooks :: thinkpad p series laptops :: thinkpad p50 - Lenovo Support US







pcsupport.lenovo.com





Trying to figure out which ones are applicable to you is a pain if they don’t provide a tool to check all of them for you. So see if you can find a tool to do it before manually trying to hunt everything down.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> I don’t think using a USB-A, 3.0 port(which usually has a blue colored connector) is your issue. That additional power you would get via USB-C is technically only required for the 2nd two ports to be able to be supplied with 48v phantom power. That isn’t the issue you’re having. You’re having speaker popping because the power to the interface is likely cutting out. I’d imagine that when it happens any lights on the interface probably also go dark, too, correct?
> 
> Now, at this point we might be getting down to PC hardware drivers more than Windows configuration. Do you have all the most current drivers & firmware for your P50 already installed? For example, the BIOS just had an update come out November 30th:
> 
> ...


Embarrassing that I didn't do this first but....


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

OK. Please keep us posted. Oftentimes the USB hubs are attached to the Thunderbolt controller, behind the scenes. So an update to the Thunderbolt firmware, while it doesn’t sound related, actually very well could be.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 6, 2021)

Ahh interesting only 2 channels powered over USB-A. That’ll probably be why it’s popping, not enough power to the interface so it’s cutting out (when not plugged directly into a USB-C port on the mother board)

Have you tried disconnecting your T5 and plugging the interface into the port to test if the same thing happens when putting the computer on sleep mode?

In regards to lack of USB-C ports, if you need more you can always buy PCI USB-C expansion card which plugs into the motherboard.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 6, 2021)

Cheers everyone. I did the updates but no change . I tried to record it on my phone but it doesn't seem to pick up the bottom end (which is bloody loud). My phone records in mp4 but vi control doesn't recognize it, what format does it need to be?


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Ahh interesting only 2 channels powered over USB-A. That’ll probably be why it’s popping, not enough power to the interface so it’s cutting out (when not plugged directly into a USB-C port on the mother board)
> 
> Have you tried disconnecting your T5 and plugging the interface into the port to test if the same thing happens when putting the computer on sleep mode?
> 
> In regards to lack of USB-C ports, if you need more you can always buy PCI USB-C expansion card which plugs into the motherboard.


We’ll, not exactly. Only two channels can be supplied 48v phantom power when plugged into a USB-A port. 4 when plugged into a USB-C port. I don’t think it relates to the USB port it’s plugged into.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 6, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Cheers everyone. I did the updates but no change . I tried to record it on my phone but it doesn't seem to pick up the bottom end (which is bloody loud). My phone records in mp4 but vi control doesn't recognize it, what format does it need to be?


I _think_ I know the sound you are referring to, and I’m not sure the recording would advance our understanding much. That said, it won’t hurt either. 

More toward the solution, we made need to look into the BIOS and see what C states(processor power saving states) are enabled. How old is this PC?


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 7, 2021)

To get a sense of the system's capabilities, could you run this from a command prompt?
powercfg /a
Like so:


----------



## Rossy (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## AcousTech (Dec 7, 2021)

Quick question to verify something here - you are working with this unit plugged into the wall charger, correct? Trying all of this on battery power doesn't make sense, but I figured I should confirm. 

Onward...

So not the most current(which supports S0). So let's take a look in the BIOS. Are you familiar with how to do that? Usually have to hit F12 early in the boot cycle, or some similar such. Whatever you do in here take pictures of the screens before and after changing things. If you don't spend time here regularly this is an easy place to get lost and cause a system to really misbehave. 

Anyway, per the manual for your system, here:


https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/p50_ug_en.pdf



I'm curious about these settings, to start:




The bold indicates the default setting.
What are those 3 options set to? The one I'd be most curious about would be "Always on USB". For your purposes, that should be Enabled. 

You might want to take a look in the Power section at this one, too:




IF the changes above don't get us there, perhaps change this to Disabled.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> Quick question to verify something here - you are working with this unit plugged into the wall charger, correct? Trying all of this on battery power doesn't make sense, but I figured I should confirm.
> 
> Onward...
> 
> ...


If you mean the laptop then yes, it's plugged in to the wall. I am not well versed in mucking with the bios but willing to try anything. A strange thing has happened today, the thump is now only coming through the sub woofer which is connected to 3L on the back of the Evo 8. I disconnected it and now there's no thump when I put the laptop to sleep?

I have to say, I am not impressed with this device and if I hadn't had so much trouble with my M Audio Fast TrackPro (mostly old driver issues) I would send this thing back. I'm a but embarrassed as I thought I had done a good job researching it but to be honest, now I am using it (and don't get me started on the mixer software it comes with) I realize I have made a big mistake. I appreciate everything everyone have done to help me fix this issue. I will try your suggestion and get back to you. Thanks again.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 8, 2021)

I think your issue is less an interface and/or driver issue, and more just one of the challenges with Windows. It's massively complicated because of the ecosystem it supports, and sometimes you bump into the rougher edges. 

Are you saying if you unplug just the subwoofer then you don't still hear the pop from the main speakers? That would be interesting.

One related question, when you put the machine to sleep, do all the lights on the interface go out at the same time?


----------



## Rossy (Dec 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> I think your issue is less an interface and/or driver issue, and more just one of the challenges with Windows. It's massively complicated because of the ecosystem it supports, and sometimes you bump into the rougher edges
> Are you saying if you unplug just the subwoofer then you don't still hear the pop from the main speakers? That would be interesting.
> 
> One related question, when you put the machine to sleep, do all the lights on the interface go out at the same time?


Yes, on the back of the EVO 8, there are 4 speaker outputs (the main reason why I bought it) and my PreSonus E5's are plugged into 1L and 2R, the sub is plugged into 3L which is the same configuration as my Fast-Track Pro was. If I unplug the Sub, there is no thump (woohoo) so I now only plug it in when I am using the monitors instead of headphones, It's a pain but, oh well.

Just before my monitor's power off, the led circle on the EVO 8 does a full run around of lights and then goes off. It's the same when I wake up the laptop.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 8, 2021)

OK. That confirms it. The EVO 8 is powering down when you put the laptop to sleep. So, the path we're on is the correct one. Let's see what you discover in the BIOS settings next.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 16, 2021)

How did your efforts go with this?


----------



## Rossy (Dec 21, 2021)

Sorry, I have been super busy. So it looks like it was my P50 laptop, the USB port that I had it plugged into is a permanently on USB where as the other ports are not. Once I changed the port oit was connected to, it went away. I cant thank everyone's help in trying to troubleshoot this problem and I hope to be able to pay it forward in the future.


----------



## AcousTech (Dec 21, 2021)

1. So glad you got it resolved!
2. Wait. It _was_ plugged into a "permanently on" port, and you fixed it by moving it to one that isn't permanently on? That seems backwards...


----------



## Rossy (Dec 22, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> 1. So glad you got it resolved!
> 2. Wait. It _was_ plugged into a "permanently on" port, and you fixed it by moving it to one that isn't permanently on? That seems backwards...


Yup, I checked it a coupe of times and it thumps if its on the permanent on port...….weird I know.


----------

